# Help with hanging heavy surround speakers



## gakaudio (Feb 28, 2011)

I am trying to mount my four surround sound speakers onto 1/2 inch sheetrock. The speakers are Boston acoustic micro100x. The dimensions are HxWxD, 10.25x6.25x8 in. and weigh 11 -12 lbs each. The speakers are supplied with a U-shaped bracket. The speakers attach to the bracket which in turn attaches to the wall through two 3/16 non-threaded holes that are spaced about 8 inches apart. 

My dilemma is that the location where I want to attach one of the speakers has only sheetrock and no studs to fix the bracket to. I’m concerned that the weight of the speaker distributed over two screws about 8 inches apart will be too heavy for the sheetrock to support. I’m looking for input/advice as to how I should proceed. Will the appropriate drywall screws hold my speakers no problem of will I have to do some elaborate fabrication? 

Thanks for any help, Garth


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

I've never been a fan of just putting screws into sheetrock, but if you use the anchors, that helps quite a bit.
If you don't have access to a stud, you could run a piece of solid wood between two studs, paint it to match the walls, and screw into that.


----------



## gakaudio (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Ryan, 

A guy at home depot suggested something similar but much more elaborate. Cutting a hole in the sheetrock, putting one or two 1x3 inside the wall between two studs and then on top of the drywall, screw a plywood piece to the planks inside the wall. Last, attach the brackets to the plywood. Its a fine idea but a little too advanced for my skills. 

Garth


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Tearing into your wall seems kinda drastic, Id buy a more beefy mount with more attachments to the wall before I did that. That having been said Ive used anchors three separate occasions to hang speakers on just sheet rock; 25lbs, 18lbs or 11lbs each speaker, each has gone off without a hitch and the 25 pounders continue to hang faithfully in my existing setup. Obviously use both holes when attaching to the wall, get the largest anchors available with a 3/16 bolt (just to be safe) and follow the directions to the letter on those anchors (theyre only effective if properly _installed_) and you should be fine. I like the anchors that advertise they make an audible "snap" to let you know they installed properly (and you can stop now), dont know the manufacture's name but probably available at most all home improvement stores. If you have your doubts you can anchor a safety strap to give you extra security and peace of mind but probably only prudent if you really crank your speakers and/or youre hanging speakers that are 25lbs plus.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I was looking into the same type of problem and saw someone in another forum use these mounts, http://www.crutchfield.com/S-tvTa5ru6uG5/p_121AM40B/Pinpoint-AM40.html, with these locking anchors, http://www.easyanchors.com/(X(1)S(m...))/Products.aspx?product=toggle&info=features (if the link doesn't work it's the Toggle Lock ones), with I think it was ~16 lbs speakers. Behind the wallplate there are 4 holes for the ancors. Some reviews of the mount on Amazon show people sticking them in drywall. Good luck.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

Why not try http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...ation?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Those hold pretty well, but the size of the hole you need to create to get them in is a bit larger than doing the anchors so you will have some filler work to do.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are my thoughts on using these various methods.. I have experience with a few of them:

EZ Anchors can work well and will hold a lot of weight. They have different "weight ratings" so ensure you get MORE than the weight you plan on using. Also, make sure you use the right screw thickness when securing your equipment so that the anchors "spreads" as seen in the picture. The downfall of these is that if you have to remove the screw from the anchor, you will compromise the integrity of the anchor.









Toggle Anchors: These puppies are really strong and reliable. Disadvantages are: You have to drill a fair sized hole to install; and if you need to un-install, the toggle gets left in the hole.








.
The best way is mount in a stud or joist. 
.
One other way would be to mount a piece of "strapping" as mentioned, which would be fastened to studs/joists, and painted to match.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

At 12 lbs a simple drywall anchor will do the job. If you are really concerned you can use a toggle, but it's overkill imo. I've hung shelves with drywall anchors certainly a speaker isn't going to be a problem. 

Drywall is a lot stronger than people realize.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

My issue with anchors has been that they tend to work themselves loose over time. However that could just be my bad luck. I definitely agree with finding a stud for the best overall support.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

As others have indicated, if you use the proper anchors, and use them properly, you should be fine. I just hung a 14 lb surround on a mount (rated for up to 20 lbs) that places the back of the speaker ~4" from the wall. This mount includes a pair of the expansion style anchors, but the screw holes are over each other, not parallel side to side.

This is all to say that if that manufacturer has tested their mount with 20 lb speakers, hanging 4" from the wall (and thus, placing a large torque/moment on the mount and its anchors) with only a pair of anchors spaced ~3" above one another, then your mount, with the anchors placed ~8" apart should be a non issue.

Note: I found a stud to mount mine to


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Search " togglers " at HOME DEPOT lddude:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't really see the issue here. There are plenty of wall anchors that will more that sufficiently hold an 11 lb speaker. If you're nervous about it, go to your hardware store and pick up the anchor with the highest weight rating. 11 lbs is really nothing to be concerned about as long as you install the anchor properly...


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

27dnast said:


> I don't really see the issue here. There are plenty of wall anchors that will more that sufficiently hold an 11 lb speaker. If you're nervous about it, go to your hardware store and pick up the anchor with the highest weight rating. 11 lbs is really nothing to be concerned about as long as you install the anchor properly...


An 11 lb picture only has a force directly down and the wall anchor is rated for the downward force. A speaker has a lot of it's weight out from the wall and the resultant force is trying to pull the wall anchor out as well as down. The anchor will support much less weight with the outward force.


----------



## gakaudio (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks to all for your help and input. Throughout this process I've learned that I might have made a mountain out of a mole hill. It has been a learning experience. Thank you all for your replies and help. I ended up going with these toggler's from lowes. The hole needed to drill is kind of large but ends up getting filled by the anchor so no problem. so far so good.

Thanks, garth


----------

